# I GRADUATED! OH YEAH! BEHOLD THE DANCING BANANA!



## Joeb (Aug 6, 2005)

Today was it! I have three finals to go and I will be officially done with undergraduate college! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


WORLD DOMINATION HERE I COME!!!

(On a side note I was very nervous throughout the ceremony - kept fearing I would fall - but it turned out ok)


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Congratulations, Joeb! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie
Way to go, JoeB!

It's a great feeling to finally be done, isn't it!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats, Joeb! I'm happy for you. :banana


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Congrats!!!!! :kiss :banana Great job for graduating!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats! :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Whoo hoo! :banana


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Let me join in too!

:banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Do the peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, 
Peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat! :banana


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

And we shake it, shake it, shake it till the daaawwwnnn sets in!!! Woohoo!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :nw


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Awesome job! :banana

I'll be joining you in 12 days! Can't believe it!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

gratz man, u shld be proud!


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!!  :yay


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

*hey*

congratz honey :banana :hs :banana :hs


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

